# Week of Aug 17-23



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*









Week of Aug 17-23*
Total hours driving = 50

*UberX*
Payout: *$807.62*
Gross Fares = $996.80 (_SRF / Hidden Airport Fees*** NOT included_)
Online for 44 hours (_some overlap_)
Trips = *62 *
Cancellations = 4
Tolls paid: $50.86

*Lyft*
Payout: *$155.74*
Gross Fares = $203.12 (_SRF / Hidden Airport Fees*** NOT included_)
Online for 18 hours (_some overlap_)
Trips = *12*
Cancellations = 0
Tolls paid: $9.81

Total Gross Fares (_SRF & Hidden Airport Fees*** not included_):
*$1199.92 = *$24/hr

Total Payout (_not counting cash tips_):
*$963.36 = *$19.27/hr

Estimated Miles Driven while online:
1500

Basic Operational Costs (_immediate_):
$151.70 gas (_~60 gallons)_
$82.00 tolls (_~$20 not accounted for - did not use toll roads unless on trip_)
$4.00 car wash (_manual_)
=====================
*$237.70 *

*Basic Net Pay *_(not including taxes, maintenance, depreciation, etc_)
*$725.66 = *$14.51 / hr

Full Operational Costs (_gas, maintenance, depreciation based on IRS Deduction, etc_):
$0.575 / mile = $862.50 (_IRS standard deduction_)
$0.350 / mile = $525.00
*$0.200 / mile = $300.00 *(_Estimated deduction - apparently closer to actual costs_)

*$963.36 Total Payout*
- 300.00 Estimated Operational Costs w/depreciation
===================
*$663.36 Net Pay*
- 106.00 Tolls, Data, & Wash
===================
$557.36 weekly profit (_before taxes_)
/ 50 hours
===================
*$11.15 hourly pay *_(before taxes)_

_*** Hidden Airport Fees passed on to customer only. Does NOT include $2 DFW airport toll, etc._


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the post. Do you have set hours/days of the week you work? If so, what are they?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> Thanks for the post. Do you have set hours/days of the week you work? If so, what are they?


no set hours yet...

Now that the kids are back in school, I should get a more set schedule, however the almost $250/week on basic operational costs (gas and tolls) is hard on my budget.
Need more buffer. Need to look into that gas card to delay that cost.
Wish they would allow us to do that with the toll tags. I'd be set then.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Estimated Miles Driven while online:
> 1500


How many of those were paid miles?
Great cost breakdown, thanks!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Backdash said:


> How many of those were paid miles?
> Great cost breakdown, thanks!


Not sure yet... I haven't received my Weekly Summary Report... my SherpaShare seems way off and for some reason they chose to end on Saturday instead of Sunday... which makes it hard to compare apples to apples.
I need a good logging system...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Not sure yet...


Could be a big piece of your gas expense in unpaid miles. What do you think?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Could be a big piece of your gas expense in unpaid miles. What do you think?


Well sure it could. Never did 1500 miles in a week before.
However, had a LOT of long trips and a few times had a long trip back home with no rider (else I would have been stuck out there forever)...
I didn't expect to make this much this week, but I drove a bit everyday and then very heavy on the weekend and the previous Monday which made all the difference.

Do you use any mileage logging apps? Anything you would recommend?
I need to get a handle on this.
Not happy about the toll discrepancies either. But trying to reconcile data between NTTA, Uber, and Lyft would take more time and energy than it is worth..


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> *
> View attachment 12336
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least you are trying to keep it real right? The $0.35 / mile, that is your "estimated deduction". That is meant to reflect your setting aside money to cover actual expenses accrued I take it?

That is useful stuff, thank you far sharing that. How did you derive that $0.35/mile figure? What was your guideline for that? My assumption, that is how you expect your costs to work out to.

Nice post.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Fascinating, especially for the low rates of DFW.


----------



## UberTex (Aug 25, 2015)

Very interesting, thanks for the post!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Well, at least you are trying to keep it real right? The $0.35 / mile, that is your "estimated deduction". That is meant to reflect your setting aside money to cover actual expenses accrued I take it?
> That is useful stuff, thank you far sharing that. How did you derive that $0.35/mile figure? What was your guideline for that? My assumption, that is how you expect your costs to work out to.
> Nice post.


I first used that percentage based on another person's recommendation.
However after breaking things down, I'm not so sure that is very accurate at all, though who knows what the wear & tear on my car will look like after driving it 1500 miles per week (78,000 /year).
That seems pretty excessive and the roads in the DFW metroplex are rough... Since the city inspections are pretty strict, it is certainly possible I may have to do additional minor repairs and bodywork every year to pass the next inspection.
So the maintenance costs are still rather iffy, though I am trying to take all things into consideration.

Annual Costs and Depreciation
1500 miles / week = 78,000 miles / year

$0.57 / mile = $44,460 = IRS Standard Deduction
$0.35 / mile = $27,300
*$0.20 / mile = $15,600 = closest to current guesstimate*

*Gas = $7800
Maintenance = $4000*
- tires = $900
- oil changes = $750
- misc parts (filters, bulbs, wipers, fluids, etc) = $250
- Inspections = $100
- regular checkups / tuneups = $1000
- body work / dings = $1000
*Depreciation = $12,089 -> $8,205 = $4,000*
====================================
*$15,800 Guesstimate*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I first used that percentage based on another person's recommendation.
> However after breaking things down, I'm not so sure that is very accurate at all, though who knows what the wear & tear on my car will look like after driving it 1500 miles per week (78,000 /year).
> That seems pretty excessive and the roads in the DFW metroplex are rough... Since the city inspections are pretty strict, it is certainly possible I may have to do additional minor repairs and bodywork every year to pass the next inspection.
> So the maintenance costs are still rather iffy, though I am trying to take all things into consideration.
> ...


Gotchya. So basically the 0.35 / mile is to cover your ass should worse come to worse. Hard to argue. If you are setting that aside, at the very least you will have your deductible should you need it. Sounds like a plan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Do you use any mileage logging apps?


I use MyLog, tracks miles and expenses, generates daily and monthly reports
Paid version was like 2 bucks but they changed it to in-app purchases so I'm not sure what you get in the free version or how much you have to pay for features you may need. The app works like a charm for me.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=sk.i2m.mylog&hl=en


----------



## mjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you for putting it all together. Education is a wonderful thing.
Two thoughts:
1. You used 40 hours for your per hour income. It appears the number is somewhere between 40 (Uber) and 58 (Uber plus lyft) with the overlap. Wondering why you used the lowest possible number.
2. It would appear that you used $.20 per mile for expenses. That would appear low.
I would not worry about taxes. It appears the IRS deduction will bring your income for tax purposes below zero.
Again, thank you for adding to the knowledge base.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mjo said:


> Thank you for putting it all together. Education is a wonderful thing.
> Two thoughts:
> 1. You used 40 hours for your per hour income. It appears the number is somewhere between 40 (Uber) and 58 (Uber plus lyft) with the overlap. Wondering why you used the lowest possible number.
> 2. It would appear that you used $.20 per mile for expenses. That would appear low.
> ...


I will update it after I receive my Weekly Summary from Uber. So stay tuned.
In the future, I want an alternate logging method for miles and time online (using both or either app).

I showed how I came up to $.20 per mile in a response to Huberis (Annual Costs and Depreciation). Prior to that I was using $.35 per mile... but after laying down my expected costs (including replacing my entire set of tires 1.5 times since I would be doing almost 80K miles in one year), everything appears to be closer to $.20 / mile. If you have suggestions on anything I missed in that summary, I am open to hear them.

I did this for myself and others, to use more specific numbers when trying to discern my costs.
I want to find ways to be more efficient and keep my costs down as much as possible.
My car is a 2013 Hyundai Elantra so it's not the best on gas but it's not the worst either, and I have yet had to see much in terms of repairs.
Doing 80K miles per year would likely change that quick, so I may have under-projected maintenance costs.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the above breakdown: Here is a breakdown I did a couple of days ago before I found your post. It looks like we are coming up with similar take home per hour. I don't get how others are earning so much more. Or claiming to be earning so much more.

Thanks

Here it is:

I just sat down to figure out exactly what I made the last week in August 2015. Kinda sad. Each week does vary and will be interested to see how my taxes turn out for 2015

Deposited into my account $ 942.80 (20% already deducted)

Hours online 43.4

Total miles driven 953 x . 40 cents per mile = $ 371.87 cost to drive vehicle 953 miles.

942.80 - 371.87 = 570.14 / 43.4 hours = $ 13.14 dollars per hour before deduction and taxes

When filing taxes you can take off .57 cents per mile from your profit before paying roughly 15% in taxes

942.80 - 543.21 = 399.59 is taxable - 15 % = About 60 dollar in taxes

Note: I have no idea the % the City of Seattle wants. Anyone know?

So $ 510.93 / 43.4 hours = *$ 11.77 dollars per hour take home*.

*Now I put a price of freedom of working my own hours and enjoying the passengers. That has to be worth at least something. *

I drive a vehicle that gets about 25 miles per gallon with gas figured at 3.25 per gallon (so it cost about .15 cents a mile to drive) I know... I should drive a Prius.
According to AAA average vehicle maintenance for oil, tires, repairs is .05 cents per mile
Initial cost of vehicle 30,000 is roughly .15 cents per mile if you paid cash and .28 cents per mile if you have a 5 year loan
So I pay about .40 cents per mile to drive

My math might be a little off... not 100% sure I did the tax deduction or % correct. Sorry.

Even if you only work part time it still breaks down roughly the same.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Your after taxes income is better than many people's before tax income. You are also double booking your vehicle expenses. Either $0.40/mi actual or $0.575 standard deduction. Not both.

I know you physically died money on you car each week in maintenance and gas. Is it really 40 cents per mile? You did the math and it looks good. Keep in mind a lot of that stuff you'd past for any way - albeit not as frequently.

Actually, I'm impressed how well you are doing if you are grossing >$900/week in a $30,000 car with Uber X(?) in Seattle.
.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> Your after taxes income is better than many people's before tax income. You are also double booking your vehicle expenses. Either $0.40/mi actual or $0.575 standard deduction. Not both.
> 
> I know you physically died money on you car each week in maintenance and gas. Is it really 40 cents per mile? You did the math and it looks good. Keep in mind a lot of that stuff you'd past for any way - albeit not as frequently.
> 
> ...


yes. UberX I only deducted .40 per mile from my earning. Then for tax purposes I did the 57.5 per mile to figure taxes only.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Deposited into my account $ 942.80 (20% already deducted)
> Hours online 43.4
> Total miles driven 953


With those stats alone you are doing better than me.
This week, I will be receiving* $934.58* payout from Uber (from last week - over $1,300 in total gross fares).
Hours online for Uber = *46.1*
Total hours driving = *65*
(Which includes turning off the app as I head back to the airport or other areas and do not want to get pulled away)
Total miles driven: *1673* (all business miles - used TripLog to record my mileage and fuel)
Fuel Purchased: *$129.50* (61.7 gallons) - which isn't too bad, thanks to the drop in gas prices (hovering around $2/gallon now).

DFW is so spread out. Easy to tack on miles.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> With those stats alone you are doing better than me.
> This week, I will be receiving* $934.58* payout from Uber (from last week - over $1,300 in total gross fares).
> Hours online for Uber = *46.1*
> Total hours driving = *65*
> ...


Yeah, I am happy to connect with other drivers and see they are experiencing the same thing with low pay thing. Here is Seattle it looks like a union with be forming with the local teamsters to give the drivers a collective voice. Something has to break once all they burn thru all the new drivers once they realize how hard it is to make decent money. It seems many people on this forum and not taking into consideration all the cost of driving there personal vehicles. I do like the Freedom and that is worth a lot $$ to me...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope that never happens. No one guaranteed big money. Sure, that was advertised, but I don't expect it. And I'm in a $1.50 market. Go ahead. Raise the rates. More people want to play now. Oh, better limit how many can play. Hmm... Fair easy to determine? Weed out the weak by regulating and chasing high fees to join. Oh. Sounds like a taxi.

Be careful what you ask for. No guarantee you'll be a chosen one that gets it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

JimS said:


> And I'm in a $1.50 market. Be careful what you ask for.


Asking for more than $0.85/mile is a long way off from crossing any lines we should be concerned about.
Uber Dallas refuse to bring it to back to $1.25, which is still cheaper than taxis, yet allows drivers to earn a bit more so they can maintain their vehicles.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

This past weeks stats:


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> This past weeks stats:
> View attachment 13164


Nice spread sheet ! Is that available online to download. Thanks for sharing your breakdown. That is roughly what my numbers look like per hour.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Nice spread sheet ! Is that available online to download. Thanks for sharing your breakdown. That is roughly what my numbers look like per hour.


I put it together.. am still fine tuning it... I start with a worksheet that summarizes every week for this year... and am looking into ways to move that data to another worksheet for this kind of breakdown.... Pivot Tables and VLookup are possible ways, however I have not figured out how to use them in my scenario yet.

It's still a work in progress.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

A few weeks for reference:


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Driving Logs Template
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ntbhby0b82iump/Template_DrivingLogs.xlsx?dl=0

Please be kind, it is a work in progress.

Blue field = data entry, 
Black = formulas (_basic formulas, nothing too fancy)_

2 Worksheets (_tabs_)
(1) 2015 Summary (_mostly all data entry_)
(2) Breakdown (_some data entry, many formulas_)

If anyone knows quick ways to* link data from* *one worksheet to the other*, so data entry is not necessary on Breakdown worksheet, that would help.
Was looking into ways, but never setup a system that worked.

Please share any modifications you make that you think are useful.


----------

